# Honey and cinnamon



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

Have any of you mixed honey with powdered cinnamon to sell ?


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I make a creamed cinnamon honey. One of the best sellers!!!


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

Brandy,

I may do that again this fall... last year I tried some cinnamon creamed honey and it turned out frothy for some reason


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

you need ot be careful with what TYPE of cinnamon you use.


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

Tell us more Chef !

Mine was ground cinnamon !


----------



## zigkid (May 24, 2004)

Brandy what kind of cinnamon do you use for your creamed honey and the amounts used if you wouldnt mind Thanks


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I use watkins cinnamon.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I've just used the ground cinnamon from Sam's. I make it 3-5 gal.'s at a time and if memory serves, I start with about 1/4 to 1/2 cup depending on how many gal's. It's easy to do your own "taste" test when you think there's enough. My preference is when it tastes like French Toast I quit with the cinnamon!!! Good luck, I don't think there's any way to go wrong!!


----------

